# Modern Gargoyles



## Montero (Nov 18, 2020)

This one is both contemporary and historical - an article on the restoration of gargoyles and the use of modern imagery to convey the same message. Including Darth Vader.








						Pop Culture Gargoyles Hidden in Gothic Architecture
					

Bring binoculars.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Topher (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks, I love this sort of thing - a proper engagement with traditions rather than a reifying attitude toward them.


----------



## Montero (Nov 22, 2020)

Have you seen the film of A Knight's Tale - where the crowd at the tourney sing Queen's  "We will rock you"? That gets the spirit of the event very nicely. I think it was originally done as a bit of playing around by the film makers and then they decided to include it.


----------



## Topher (Nov 22, 2020)

No I haven't! I'll keep an eye out for it, but Yeh that sounds like a similar way of engaging with history, I like it


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Nov 22, 2020)

There are gargoyles on the gate posts of a house in the local town. I doubt they're that old as the house is probably Edwardian - I'll take a picture next time I am out.


----------



## Montero (Nov 22, 2020)

Here you go on the opening sequence


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Nov 28, 2020)

By a weird coincidence, my other half this very morning told me that the black-and-white building in Shrewsbury where Costa is has modern gargoyles, including car and tv.


----------



## Montero (Nov 28, 2020)

So this one?








						Half-timbered buildings on High Street, Shrewsbury. Costa Coffee occupies a Listed former pub building dating from 1575 Stock Photo - Alamy
					

Download this stock image: Half-timbered buildings on High Street, Shrewsbury. Costa Coffee occupies a Listed former pub building dating from 1575. - D1XN18 from Alamy's library of millions of high resolution stock photos, illustrations and vectors.




					www.alamy.com


----------

